# VIN Number



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

What part of the VIN tells whether my kid's SER was made in Japan or North America? 

Thanks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If it starts with a J it was made in Japan, if it starts with a 1 it was made in the U.S. Here's a good link to decode the entire VIN of any Nissan. Nissan VIN Decoding


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

The Sentra SE-R was never made in Japan. It was built in TN for all four years.

Eric
'91 ITS SE-R


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*VIN*

Thanks guys. I (we) are still rookies at this Nissan stuff. 

Jeff


----------

